# Do you trust sesame seeds?



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Does it stick to the bowel?Apparently,there is no proof it is dangerous with diverticulosis.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The bowel wall constantly sheds it cells.Diverticula, Seeds and NutsReaders' Exchange, Digestive Health Matters, Summer 2003 http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/Diver...eedsorNuts.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

"It is unknown why only a few people with colonic diverticula suffer attacks of diverticulitis. Pathologists observe that an acute attack is associated with a hard ball of fecal matter (fecalith) lodged in one diverticulum. The pressure on the very thin wall of the diverticulum damages the tissue and leads to a small perforation causing an infection that may or may not be localized to the site of the perforation".Perforation of the bowel is what happened to my husband after he ate a bag of pecans. He was a surgical emergency, 8 inches of large bowel was removed and he required a temporary colosomy for 9 months, had it reversed last August. His Doctor did not recommend staying away from nuts or high fiber. My husband will eat some nuts but not a whole bag of pecans. (like 4 or 5 of them) Both of us avoid seeds.Good Subject, Char


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Personally... for me.. I avoid all seeds, seeded foods, hulls or skins that are hard to digest and nuts.. as well as those that will cause me any discomfort.. You kind of know what bothers you when you have Diverculitits..... I don't really care what research says doesn't affect it.. I know what side effects I get so I steer clear.... I have enough to contend with... I don't need a perforated bowel... So for me... smooth food is in...


----------



## 22468 (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm w/Prudy on this one. No seeds at all. And at times I have found them whole in the stool. And they did tend to make me nauseus. I found a place here in Wisconsin that grows "hulless" popcorn & I can eat that..I'm very HAPPY about that as I love popcorn & it's a good source of fiber. As for the sesame seeds, they triggered "D" for me along w/gas & bloat. Probably allergic. jmho, but I think anyone w/bowel issues should stay away from all seeds, hulls, nuts, & esp. fatty nuts, ie; macadamia, cashews,anything like that. I guess one has to listen to their body & it will let you know what it likes & doesn't like..







I've read some so called articles written by the "profesionals"(spel?) & take them w/a grain of salt. Some of their studies are done w/10 people involved..I don't think that holds a lot of credibility w/me. As my granny used to say "the proof is in the pudding"...







Have an IBS symptom free day everyone;Hugs & Blessings;Luv


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Small hard things you swallow whole generally will pass out the other end the way they went in.So seeds often survive the GI tract more or less intact. Some seeds actually have to pass through the GI tract of an animal to sprout. The acids break down just a bit of the coat of the seed so it can open. This can be an aid for dispersing seeds. Most animals will walk some distance between eating something and pooping it out.Studying the poop of animals or people when you can't see what they eat (they aren't around anymore or in the case of animals are rare or shy) is a standard way of figuring out what animal eats. Enough bits are normally not digested and you can look at the stool (and depending on how well they chew us a microscope) to see what bits are left in there.K.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey luvnature, were in WI did you find the hulless popcorn, I will be in Milwaukee this summer. That is my home state.Char


----------



## 22468 (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi Gardentime;I ordered the popcorn online, wisgold.com, click into popcorn varieties, & scroll down to the hulless..The company is in Helenville, Wi. It's between Madison & Waukesha. You can google the company; Wisconsin Gold Harvest.Hope this helps;Hugs & Blessings;Luv


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey Luvnature, thanks for the website, now I will not have to wait until I get back to Milwaukee in July. Char


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

i see them all the time in my stool when i eat them!!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Do not be alarmed by that.Small hard things like seeds if you don't break them up with your teeth will pass through you unchanged. It is normal.K.


----------

